
Building Clojure Projects with Leiningen - unignorant
http://zef.me/2470/building-clojure-projects-with-leiningen
======
abscondment
These instructions are a bit outdated - the project skeleton can now be
created using the "lein new" command.

~~~
swannodette
They are actually way outdated. This is from Leiningen 1.0. Leiningen (now
1.1.0) has changed a lot since then. Best to refer to the source:
[http://github.com/technomancy/leiningen/blob/master/README.m...](http://github.com/technomancy/leiningen/blob/master/README.md)

------
scorciapino
This might be of some use: <http://pastebin.com/f10cbf605>

